# Painting my calipers, what colour?



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all. I'm thinking of getting my calipers painted on my A7. It's a Mythos Black A7 Black edition with 21" rotor alloys.

As the car is predominantly black , I 'm thinking black calipers too, but my wife says that's too much black going on, so she suggests a light silver. What do you guys think? Or any others ideas, but no colours i.e. red/blue/yellow/green etc.


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm with your wife on this one, silver would be best and more OE like, but better.


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

No colors? Hm, what about anthracite colored calipers?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Silver or the same clour as the wheels


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gloss Black and get silver Audi decals

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COMPLETE...081634&hash=item33d46f5d1a:g:A5UAAOSwWsdZisva


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Silver all the way. Any other colour will look tacky IMO


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

silver


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

White!

:devil:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What about a brake upgrade they look tiny!


Gonz.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

They’d have to be some kinda brakes to fill 21” rims!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Silver/same as alloys give the OEM look


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver with black specs, glitter effect so they sparkle when the sun hits them.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

A pasivated look, a little bit bronze mixed with silver.

They will be visible but not shouting at you.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

last black car i'd big brake upgrade fitted(285 to 345) and painted them black, silver decals
mac


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

silver, or burnt copper like the AMG Mercs


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Not much love for black then. Hmm, should I tell my wife maybe shes right? - nah lol


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hammerite-smooth-metal-paint-white-250ml/29367


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Pointless doing silver....they'd look no different to what they are at the moment


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Pointless doing silver....they'd look no different to what they are at the moment


Have to agree with Tony on this one.


----------



## f4rrs (Sep 5, 2009)

Oem is best on this car in my opinion


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Silver or Black. They are too small to be drawing attention to IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A friend recently did the calipers on his a4. Anthracite with a quattro decal.

It actually looks really well.

Cooks


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cookies said:


> A friend recently did the calipers on his a4. Anthracite with a quattro decal.
> 
> It actually looks really well.
> 
> Cooks


I like that - thanks Cookies. I'll keep a copy of the picture too for reference.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking at your initial picture, my thoughts were..

Silver - no point for me as not really a change
Black - I think would look good to offset / contrast 

Like the idea of a bronze tinge or a dark colour


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I went with black on a black car a few years back. The calipers just blended into the background and you didn't notice anything had even been done. I've done silver a couple of times and the clean, shiny silver makes the car look new again.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Another vote for Silver grey to match the Rotor alloys

Or go all Essex boy and buy the yellow plastic brembo ones off ebay LMAO


----------



## Odysseus (Dec 19, 2016)

With the comparatively tiny brake discs I agree not drawing attention to the calipers is sensible. Silver sounds good.

I’m not against a logo on the calipers but respectfully I wouldn’t go with Quattro. The car might be a Quattro, but the brakes aren’t!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Odysseus said:


> With the comparatively tiny brake discs I agree not drawing attention to the calipers is sensible. Silver sounds good.
> 
> I'm not against a logo on the calipers but respectfully I wouldn't go with Quattro. The car might be a Quattro, but the brakes aren't!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha well there is 4x brakes!!

Gonz.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

pxr5 said:


>





Odysseus said:


> With the comparatively tiny brake discs I agree not drawing attention to the calipers is sensible.


And they say size doesn't matter!?!

That looks like the rear corner therefore they'll be bigger on the front and the rears _start _ at 300mm!

Who wouldn't be happy with a whole foot in the rear and even bigger in the front!?! :doublesho (using USA car terminology)

Light 'em up I say! What about _pearlescent _white?


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

pink, be different


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

I made the mistake of going with red on my A3. Looks very tacky imo :wall:

Will soon be going gloss black.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

bit jdm bit i love the burnt copper colour like the nissan Zeds - "VHT SP402 Burnt Copper Engine Metallic Paint"


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

pxr5 said:


> ...any others ideas, but no colours i.e. red/blue/yellow/green etc.












https://www.bcs-automotive.co.uk/project/pearl-white-brake-calipers/


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> Hi all. I'm thinking of getting my calipers painted on my A7. It's a Mythos Black A7 Black edition with 21" rotor alloys.
> 
> As the car is predominantly black , I 'm thinking black calipers too, but my wife says that's too much black going on, so she suggests a light silver. What do you guys think? Or any others ideas, but no colours i.e. red/blue/yellow/green etc.


Crazy, I am thinking of getting mine done on my S7. They are black at the moment but just don't seem to stick out.

Am thinking blue with the S7 emblem white








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’d say white, with some form of decal like s-line. Are you doing the hubs aswell? What colour would be best, silver? Or that turquoise silver you sometimes see?


----------

